# Rabies vaccine and ER visit



## dbonar (Apr 4, 2012)

How would you code a rabies vaccine when administered during an ER visit or would it be included in the ER visit ?


----------



## rmickalich (Apr 4, 2012)

The vaccination is coded in ER.  See codes 90675-90676  Dx. V04.5


----------

